# Canon is #1 in global market share for digital cameras in 2020, and their share grew



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 7, 2021)

> Canon has been the global leader in camera market share for a couple of decades now, and that has continued through 2020, and Canon’s market share actually grew over 2019 according to the latest numbers by Nikkei (paywalled).
> The bad news is that the global camera market shrunk by 40% in 2020, mainly due to the COVID-19 pandemic, but 2021 should see an increase in the total number of cameras sold, but I don’t think it’ll recover from that 40% drop in one calendar year.
> The two cameras that had a big part in increasing Canon’s market share are likely the EOS R5 and EOS R6 which Canon has said repeatedly have blown past sales expectations. The EOS M50 series of cameras are also still big sellers for Canon.
> Digital camera market...



Continue reading...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 7, 2021)

Canon predicts a 50% market share in 2021.
However, they predict a lot fewer cameras in the overall market than CIPA does.
Canon might be underestimating the competition.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Aug 7, 2021)

"The EOS M50 series of cameras are also still big sellers for Canon."

Shame they did such a weak update to it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 8, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Canon predicts a 50% market share in 2021.
> However, they predict a lot fewer cameras in the overall market than CIPA does.
> Canon might be underestimating the competition.


Can you point me to CIPA’s predictions of future sales? I haven’t run across those.


----------



## Jethro (Aug 8, 2021)

blackcoffee17 said:


> "The EOS M50 series of cameras are also still big sellers for Canon."
> 
> Shame they did such a weak update to it.


Can't have been too weak if they continue to sell in droves.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 8, 2021)

blackcoffee17 said:


> "The EOS M50 series of cameras are also still big sellers for Canon."
> 
> Shame they did such a weak update to it.


The M50 still sells well because it’s old and relatively inexpensive. Same is true for the 250D.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 8, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Can you point me to CIPA’s predictions of future sales? I haven’t run across those.











CIPA: camera and lense shipment worldwide by type 2022 | Statista


According to the CIPA's forecast for the year 2022 for digital cameras and lenses shipments, lenses for interchangeable lens cameras will be the major segment, with around 9.4 million units in shipments forecast for 2022.




www.statista.com


----------



## vignes (Aug 8, 2021)

the M series sells well in countries like Japan. it's success is due to the Canon brand. don't think it'll do well if its from another brand. 
Canon knows that. That's why they don't spend too much effort. The only reason they ventured into FF MILC is market.. there is a growing demand for it and users started shifting. They knew another new 7D, 5D model won't change the trend. the 1D is niche and there are still demand for it. the 7D, 5D users have broad needs and tend to flow with the trend.

the M series especially M50 is what gives them the 'hey we own the large market'. the brand and this combo still has momentum i.e. it's like a large oil tanker ship... it takes some distance to stop for a fully loaded tanker to stop but eventually it stops. Canon is thinking about this and this is why they're 'throwing' suggestion about R-APSC to CR and see the feedback. I don't think it's economical to run several mounts, they'll like to consolidate in the long run. M series would be in the chopping board. Otherwise, we would have seen tons of M series lens from Canon. the R-APSC would be like the Z DX from Nikon. With a lot of good Z FX lens and low quality Z DX lens, people are wondering why should they buy a Z DX since they can crop and achieve the same in FF. 

Another approach for Canon is to stick with FF MILC and come up with very low priced cameras. the problem with low priced FF cameras are cost... the profit margin in these cameras must be low plus it'll effect their mid to high FF MILC sales. So, they'll cripple the lower end models to the max but competitors are offering well priced better featured low end models. Canon is in a little fix now for solutions for lower end MILC market.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 8, 2021)

Jethro said:


> Can't have been too weak if they continue to sell in droves.


It kind of was but it was meant to be.
Canon was more focused on keeping the cost down than adding features.
I think it was the right decision but there are a lot of disappointed M50 owners with money and no worthwhile upgrades with a side flip screen.


----------



## SnowMiku (Aug 8, 2021)

A 40% reduction in global sales is a pretty big hit, for most people a modern smartphone is good enough these days except for telephoto, I think many who have had DSLR's and especially point and shoots that are a couple of generations old are just sticking with the smartphone now.


----------



## fox40phil (Aug 8, 2021)

imagine if they would finally release a new 7-model and update of the RP and R! 45-55% incoming!
But „don’t“ wake them up…


----------



## dlee13 (Aug 8, 2021)

blackcoffee17 said:


> "The EOS M50 series of cameras are also still big sellers for Canon."
> 
> Shame they did such a weak update to it.


I don’t see the update for it being that bad tbh. I went from the M5 to the M50 Mark II and it was so much better in many ways, mainly AF. 

I see the M bodies as being like the Rebel line, they aren’t really meant to be upgraded from model to model but that might just be me.


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 8, 2021)

dlee13 said:


> like the Rebel line, they aren’t really meant to be upgraded from model to mode


Yes. There's a weird cognitive bias among enthusiasts on this forum and elsewhere that bodies like the M50II are meant to attract folks who already have the previous model. This is almost certainly not how Canon thinks.


----------



## Woody (Aug 8, 2021)

dlee13 said:


> I don’t see the update for it being that bad tbh. I went from the M5 to the M50 Mark II and it was so much better in many ways, mainly AF.
> 
> I see the M bodies as being like the Rebel line, they aren’t really meant to be upgraded from model to model but that might just be me.


I tried to upgrade from the Rebel line to EOS 7D, 6D and 5D, found the latter cameras too heavy and went back to the Rebel line.

I am hoping there will be an upgrade to M50 Mark II (sensor-wise) or M6 Mark II (AF-wise)... otherwise, the M50 Mark II will be my next camera. I played with a copy of M50 Mark II in a store and was mighty impressed with its AF.


----------



## Woody (Aug 8, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Canon predicts a 50% market share in 2021.
> However, they predict a lot fewer cameras in the overall market than CIPA does.
> Canon might be underestimating the competition.



I predict further decline in Nikon's market share, with Canon and Sony taking over.


----------



## StephenShreds (Aug 8, 2021)

Is any one else having a problem with their r6 shutter not closing when changing lenses? I have to turn the camera off and the change lenses. This problem started after I installed the new update.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 8, 2021)

StephenShreds said:


> Is any one else having a problem with their r6 shutter not closing when changing lenses? I have to turn the camera off and the change lenses. This problem started after I installed the new update.


Heck, I have always had to turn the camera off (EOS R) for the shutter to close while changing lenses. Started with mirrorless.


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 8, 2021)

50% market share in 2021, Canon is dooomed. It will be hard to improve on 50% market share.
Sad to see Nikon so far behind. They still make very good cameras but have lost alot of their customers.
Competition has been good for us. in terms of driving improvements.
Lack of competition would not be.
The next few years will be interesting. I'm surprised Sony haven't made more progress.
It would be interesting to see the Full Frame Mirrorless split between the brands.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 8, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Heck, I have always had to turn the camera off (EOS R) for the shutter to close while changing lenses. Started with mirrorless.


And also to park the IS when using EF lenses.


----------



## Jaeger (Aug 8, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Mmm the numbers are highly misleading as most of Canon sales comes from entry level dslr kits. On the full frame mirrorless front (where the good profit margins are) canon is still a distant No2 to Sony.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Aug 8, 2021)

Woody said:


> I predict further decline in Nikon's market share, with Canon and Sony taking over.



Nikon lowering their marketshare is deliberate and well documented. You can’t have a high percentage of you are no longer competing in the low end. Though Canon will likely follow, there is to much competition with phones on the low end.


----------



## Woody (Aug 8, 2021)

Codebunny said:


> Nikon lowering their marketshare is deliberate and well documented. You can’t have a high percentage of you are no longer competing in the low end. Though Canon will likely follow, there is to much competition with phones on the low end.


Really? Didn't Nikon just announce the Nikon Z fc mirrorless camera with APS-C sensor on Jun 29, 2021? A company that is giving up competing in the low end should not have bothered with APS-C cameras.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Aug 8, 2021)

Woody said:


> Really? Didn't Nikon just announce the Nikon Z fc mirrorless camera with APS-C sensor on Jun 29, 2021? A company that is giving up competing in the low end should not have bothered with APS-C cameras.



The fc isn’t a low end camera. Yes it’ll sell more quantity than something like the Z9, but it is still up market. There are a lot of sub $500 bodies that just don’t shift like they used too and Nikon have been shifting everything to the upmarket bodies with higher profits (as evidenced by their latest financial reports). Indeed the fc takes their current cheapest Z body and adds $100 more to the cost for a retro design. Crop bodies are still cheeper to produce, but maybe they should just go all in on full frame like Canon seem to be doing.


----------



## Adelino (Aug 8, 2021)

Jaeger said:


> Mmm the numbers are highly misleading as most of Canon sales comes from entry level dslr kits. On the full frame mirrorless front (where the good profit margins are) canon is still a distant No2 to Sony.


I hope they keep the Powershot range. I would really like to see a G7 with some of the new advancements with autofocus and include some computational photography updates.


----------



## Czardoom (Aug 8, 2021)

blackcoffee17 said:


> "The EOS M50 series of cameras are also still big sellers for Canon."
> 
> Shame they did such a weak update to it.


Shame that people like you don't understand that the M series of cameras and lenses is designed for extreme small size and portability. It has all the lenses that the target market needs, from wide angle to moderate telephoto. It has the M6 II as the latest camera - with the most advanced APS-C 32 MP sensor, as well as the M50 II - the more affordable, simpler option. It's really not that hard to understand if you actually try.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 8, 2021)

Codebunny said:


> The fc isn’t a low end camera. Yes it’ll sell more quantity than something like the Z9, but it is still up market. There are a lot of sub $500 bodies that just don’t shift like they used too and Nikon have been shifting everything to the upmarket bodies with higher profits (as evidenced by their latest financial reports). Indeed the fc takes their current cheapest Z body and adds $100 more to the cost for a retro design. Crop bodies are still cheeper to produce, but maybe they should just go all in on full frame like Canon seem to be doing.


Or like Sony? Does Sony make an ILC ASP-C camera anymore? I don't think they do... yet their market share surpassed Nikon. I don't believe Sony has made a single ASP-C ILC in years and years.



Codebunny said:


> Nikon lowering their marketshare is deliberate and well documented. You can’t have a high percentage of you are no longer competing in the low end. Though Canon will likely follow, there is to much competition with phones on the low end.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 8, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Or like Sony? Does Sony make an ILC ASP-C camera anymore? I don't think they do... yet their market share surpassed Nikon. I don't believe Sony has made a single ASP-C ILC in years and years.


Sony has the a6xxx series and last week released the ZV-E10, all APS-C (M)ILCs.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 8, 2021)

Hector1970 said:


> I'm surprised Sony haven't made more progress.


The 3rd generation a7 cameras are so much better than the 2nd.
The A1 is a new thing entirely.
I am interested to see what the 4th generation will be.
If I had to get a Sony right now it would be the A7R IV


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 8, 2021)

Jaeger said:


> On the full frame mirrorless front (where the good profit margins are) canon is still a distant No2 to Sony.


What makes you so sure about that?
The R5 and R6 are selling extremely well.
Canon even points that out.
The R an RP have been selling pretty well since Canon has lowered the price.

Last time there was a chart on full-frame mirrorless Canon was catching up to Sony.









Sony's grip on full-frame mirrorless sees them hold 42.6% market share in Japan


Despite the new models from Canon and Nikon over the last few months, Sony’s release of the A7C, A7S III and now the A1 have seen Sony take a massive lead in market share amongst full-frame mirrorless cameras in Japan. In stark contrast to the mere 25% share they held in April 2020, below both […]




www.diyphotography.net


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Aug 8, 2021)

Czardoom said:


> Shame that people like you don't understand that the M series of cameras and lenses is designed for extreme small size and portability. It has all the lenses that the target market needs, from wide angle to moderate telephoto. It has the M6 II as the latest camera - with the most advanced APS-C 32 MP sensor, as well as the M50 II - the more affordable, simpler option. It's really not that hard to understand if you actually try.



Why is so hard to understand that some people want a decent quality 4K in a camera costing less than $2500 (R6). Not 1.7x crop with hunting contrast detect AF. 
That would have been a decent update to the M50. The M6 has no crop but has the worst quality 4K of any APS-C camera on the market and it's quite expensive.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 8, 2021)

Codebunny said:


> Nikon lowering their marketshare is deliberate and well documented. You can’t have a high percentage of you are no longer competing in the low end. Though Canon will likely follow, there is to much competition with phones on the low end.





koenkooi said:


> Sony has the a6xxx series and last week released the ZV-E10, all APS-C (M)ILCs.


True! With whom is the Sony A6600 competing with? $1,498 USD sure is not competing at the low end. That is not low end by any means. Then, why would I spend about $900(?) for the a6400? Especially when FF is available. For some reason I thought Sony was out of the ASP-C game. I guess not. Anyway, I'd still like to know who Sony is competing with at the low end. The 90D maybe?  No IBIS, but many more mp.


----------



## dlee13 (Aug 9, 2021)

Sharlin said:


> Yes. There's a weird cognitive bias among enthusiasts on this forum and elsewhere that bodies like the M50II are meant to attract folks who already have the previous model. This is almost certainly not how Canon thinks.


Yeah I’ve always seen it as people generally go from an M body to a FF one or if it’s used as a casual camera, only upgraded after a very long time (like my M5 to M50 Mark II). 



Woody said:


> I tried to upgrade from the Rebel line to EOS 7D, 6D and 5D, found the latter cameras too heavy and went back to the Rebel line.
> 
> I am hoping there will be an upgrade to M50 Mark II (sensor-wise) or M6 Mark II (AF-wise)... otherwise, the M50 Mark II will be my next camera. I played with a copy of M50 Mark II in a store and was mighty impressed with its AF.



Who knows if there will be another M series camera released but I for one would love to see Canon continue the line. I think if they keep selling then Canon would keep making them but who knows. The M50 II certain does have great AF, I would say my R6 is still better but I don’t see a big difference like I did with the M5.


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 9, 2021)

Woody said:


> I tried to upgrade from the Rebel line to EOS 7D, 6D and 5D, found the latter cameras too heavy and went back to the Rebel line.
> 
> I am hoping there will be an upgrade to M50 Mark II (sensor-wise) or M6 Mark II (AF-wise)... otherwise, the M50 Mark II will be my next camera. I played with a copy of M50 Mark II in a store and was mighty impressed with its AF.


The AF of M50 m ii is very good and a little bit more responsive compared to the M50 - bought a 2nd body and was torn between 2nd M50 or 2nd RP.

The EF-M 32 1.4 which I really love finalized the decision to choose M50 m ii as 2nd body for e.g. a EF 100 macro or the EF 70-200 4.0 lens which work flawlessly with these M50 cameras.

What I really like better in the M50 m ii is:
- Volume level display during video (RP has it)
- small AF point WITH servo (RP has it)
- choosing between small/large AF point is now reachable with Q button (RP has it)

Would be great if Canon will give us a firmware update for sth. like 50 USD/EUR to bring these features including
Eye AF into older M50 bodies - I would pay that without hesitation to make both cameras identical.


----------



## PerKr (Aug 9, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> True! With whom is the Sony A6600 competing with? $1,498 USD sure is not competing at the low end. That is not low end by any means. Then, why would I spend about $900(?) for the a6400? Especially when FF is available. For some reason I thought Sony was out of the ASP-C game. I guess not. Anyway, I'd still like to know who Sony is competing with at the low end. The 90D maybe?  No IBIS, but many more mp.



The *APS-C* range is for those who care more about everything else rather than just sensor size. Now that the sensor size does not dictate the size of the viewfinder, FF is an extremely niche requirement but one that manufacturers cater to simply because people are dense. If you compare similarly priced *APS-C* and FF cameras, you will find that you get a far more capable camera going with the *APS-C* option whereas the FF option gets you something that's one or two generations behind.
the $1500-$2000 bracket is where you will find top-of-the-line *APS-C* (and other crop format) cameras and bottom-of-the-barrel FF. The real question is why so many are so fixated on FF when it's also very detrimental to another thing that so many rave about; the supposedly smaller size of mirrorless.


The direct competition to Sony's *APS-C* range would be mainly Olympus, Panasonic and Fujifilm. I guess for a short while EOS M was in the running but I don't see why canon would keep that mount. Any upcoming crop-sensor bodies from Canon and Nikon (who already have the Z fc) will also be competing with these.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 9, 2021)

PerKr said:


> The *APS-C* range is for those who care more about everything else rather than just sensor size. Now that the sensor size does not dictate the size of the viewfinder, FF is an extremely niche requirement but one that manufacturers cater to simply because people are dense. If you compare similarly priced *APS-C* and FF cameras, you will find that you get a far more capable camera going with the *APS-C* option whereas the FF option gets you something that's one or two generations behind.
> the $1500-$2000 bracket is where you will find top-of-the-line *APS-C* (and other crop format) cameras and bottom-of-the-barrel FF. The real question is why so many are so fixated on FF when it's also very detrimental to another thing that so many rave about; the supposedly smaller size of mirrorless.
> 
> 
> The direct competition to Sony's *APS-C* range would be mainly Olympus, Panasonic and Fujifilm. I guess for a short while EOS M was in the running but I don't see why canon would keep that mount. Any upcoming crop-sensor bodies from Canon and Nikon (who already have the Z fc) will also be competing with these.


The difference between ff and APS is the same or more than the difference between a 300mm f4 and a 300mm f2.8. Last time I checked the price difference between those two lenses was over $3,500.

Now many people value that stop or more difference, some don’t need or want it, but to proclaim all ff buyers are dense is, well, dense.


----------



## kaihp (Aug 9, 2021)

Hector1970 said:


> 50% market share in 2021, Canon is dooomed. It will be hard to improve on 50% market share.



Don't say that. I jused to work for a company called Olicom*, which sold Token Ring** network adapters, hubs and switches. Their sales went UP, both in market share and in real volume, while the Token Ring market collapsed - simply because they were the last guys to run for the door (ie: switch to Ethernet LAN products).***

To put it into perspective of the camera business: As far as I understand (I don't read CIPA reports as goodnight literature) the PS market is tanking specifically due to the cellphones. DSLR and MILC holds out, but it's going to be shrinking as I see it. Personally, I either grab the cellphone (for 95+% of the time) or I grab the big bad white zoom and the 1DX for racing or wildlife. But I don't lug the DSLR around "for fun" as I already have a camera on me (read: smartphone). I'm going to go out on the limb that @neuroanatomist beats everyone up over and claim that this is a likely scenarios for "most" people (with exactly zero evidence for the claim).

*) Nope, surely you've never heard of them. Just another victim
**) Again, you are going to be middle aged or older to even have heard about this technology
***) Olicom did try to switch to Ethernet, but too late. Eventually they were forced to sell off their entire R&D staff and related IP for a single USD (this was in 1999, during the dot-com bubble where the 'warm body theory' prevailed: more R&D employees = more stockprice value).


----------



## Kit Chan (Aug 9, 2021)

kaihp said:


> But I don't lug the DSLR around "for fun" as I already have a camera on me (read: smartphone).


That's exactly why I love the M line so much. I can put it with some lenses in my handbag and take good quality photos anywhere. I can't think of any reason to switch to FF.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 9, 2021)

Kit Chan said:


> That's exactly why I love the M line so much. I can put it with some lenses in my handbag and take good quality photos anywhere. I can't think of any reason to switch to FF.


You take good wildlife photos with your M and those small lenses in your handbag?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 9, 2021)

PerKr said:


> The *APS-C* range is for those who care more about everything else rather than just sensor size.


The *APS-C* range is for those who care more about the cost of a camera system rather than image quality. 



PerKr said:


> FF is an extremely niche requirement but one that manufacturers cater to simply because people are dense.


Yes, it’s just unthinkably dense to believe that photographers wouldn’t care about image quality.

FF is ‘niche’ because of the higher cost. Manufacturers cater to it because there are people who prioritize image quality and can afford to pay for it, and because those ‘niche’ products have higher profit margins.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 9, 2021)

kaihp said:


> Don't say that. I jused to work for a company called Olicom*, which sold Token Ring** network adapters, hubs and switches. Their sales went UP, both in market share and in real volume, while the Token Ring market collapsed - simply because they were the last guys to run for the door (ie: switch to Ethernet LAN products).***
> [..]


I think I still have a few high speed Token Ring cards in the archive box here. No computers with the right bus or a proper CAU to plug them in, though.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 9, 2021)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Why is so hard to understand that some people want a decent quality 4K in a camera costing less than $2500 (R6). Not 1.7x crop with hunting contrast detect AF.
> That would have been a decent update to the M50. The M6 has no crop but has the worst quality 4K of any APS-C camera on the market and it's quite expensive.


M6 Mark II or 90D.
Although I would not consider either one of those as an M50 replacement.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Aug 9, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> M6 Mark II or 90D.
> Although I would not consider either one of those as an M50 replacement.



The M6 II is good but a bit overpriced considering does not even have a viewfinder built-in. But the biggest problem is the poor 4K quality, which is barely better than 1080p.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 9, 2021)

blackcoffee17 said:


> The M6 II is good but a bit overpriced considering does not even have a viewfinder built-in. But the biggest problem is the poor 4K quality, which is barely better than 1080p.


It’s only a problem for those who shoot video.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 10, 2021)

PerKr said:


> The real question is why so many are so fixated on FF when it's also very detrimental to another thing that so many rave about; the supposedly smaller size of mirrorless.


I think you assume that the majority those wanting FF actually care a whole lot about smaller size. I would not take forum rants as a barometer of desire. 

So, if I buy a FF R5, then I get a camera less capable than an ASP-C sensor Canon like the M or the 90D? Don't think so.

Olympus? M43? Yeah, not competition. I have one. It sucks.


----------



## Kit Chan (Aug 10, 2021)

AlanF said:


> You take good wildlife photos with your M and those small lenses in your handbag?


I take better wild life photos with the ef-m 55-200 lens than my dad's Samsung Galaxy.

Once I start my photography business, I plan to set aside money for some EF telephotos for wildlife trips. But for casually going out, the 55-200mm is plenty for what I encounter walking down the street.


----------



## Kit Chan (Aug 10, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> It’s only a problem for those who shoot video.


I do intend to get more into video, so switching to Fuji instead of upgrading to an M6II is very tempting.
However, at this stage, I only want to do web content and can't justify the storage and bandwidth costs for 4K video in my current budget and Fuji's cameras look like they're for hipsters, so I'll stick with Canon for now.


----------



## David - Sydney (Aug 10, 2021)

kaihp said:


> Personally, I either grab the cellphone (for 95+% of the time) or I grab the big bad white zoom and the 1DX for racing or wildlife. But I don't lug the DSLR around "for fun" as I already have a camera on me (read: smartphone).


I think that this is a common situation now for most people now. I don't take my gear unless I know I will take photos that I can't take with my phone.
Phone
R5+24-105mm
R5+16-35mm + either 70-200mm or 100-500mm depending
Special eg macro, astro or underwater

I took some action shots of my fast moving puppy chasing a ball (eye-Af was great @20fps ES) in the backyard with the R5/70-200mm and a facebook comment to my wife was "taken on Samsung"?  
About the limit of what I can take now with the hard lockdown in Sydney at the moment being in the epicentre of the delta outbreak. 6 weeks so far and at least another month to go.


----------



## kaihp (Aug 11, 2021)

> Digital camera market share in 2020 by manufacturer​
> 
> Canon 47.9% (+2.5%)
> Sony 22.1% (+1.9%)
> ...



Let's turn that input relative numbers:
1. Canon 45.4% -> 47.9% = +5.5%
2. Sony 20.2% -> 22.1% = +9.4%
3. Nikon 18.6% -> 13.7% = -26.3%
4. Fujifilm 5.9% -> 5.6% = -5.1%
5. Panasonic 4.7% -> 4.4% = -6.4%

That's gotta hurt _a lot_ at Nikon.


----------

